# Phragmipedium Saint Ouen flavum 3 N 2nd bloom



## Erythrone (Sep 29, 2013)

Phragmipedium Saint Ouen flavum 3 N


----------



## billc (Sep 29, 2013)

I really like that!

Bill


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 29, 2013)

Still beautiful....


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Perfection!


----------



## TDT (Sep 30, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 30, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 30, 2013)

This is a very nice yellow one! Gorgeous!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 30, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 30, 2013)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 30, 2013)

Do you think it could be awardable?


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes! We have gotten two AM/AOS awards on two seedlings from the same cross! But they were not pure yellow like yours. If I can find pics, I will post them.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 30, 2013)

Here you go:

Phrag. Saint Ouen 'Peach Parfait' AM/AOS:






Phrag. Saint Ouen 'Peach Heart' AM/AOS





So, I think yours is just as nice as the ones above, so definitely awardable!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep! When I come to Orchids Limited there will be much ruckus!!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 30, 2013)

Your awarded plants are fantastic Robert!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you Eric... I learned a new Enlish world today! Ruckus!!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

It's a true knocker of socks... Stunning in its pure yellowness.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 2, 2013)

Erythrone, 

You need to delete some of your private messages, I tried sending you one, but your mailbox is full :-(

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 2, 2013)

I deleted some messages a few minutes ago.


----------

